# 1st time in Australia



## Kent Soh (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Brothers n Sisters 

I'm Kent from Malaysia.

I would be in OZ by end of august, will visit Sydney n Melbourne in 12days trip.

Needs your highly recommend places , attractions , foods, cultures , local food & souvenir in there 

It's our family trips with in laws n 2 kids, so would not prefer heavy activities in this trips.

Going to need car rental services in there too. Deeply appreciated if u guys recommend to me  

Pls help me out guys, totally hv no idea whr to go n my wife isn't bother anyway  

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Michael_toodooloo (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi Kent.

Welcome to Sydney! I was in KL a while back and loved it! I'm from Sydney, so wont comment on Melbourne here. Without knowing your interests, here are a few of my ideas:

You probably already know the main landmarks. Definitely worthwhile to check out Circular Quay, where you have the Opera House, The Rocks (markets on Fri, Sat & Sun are great), Botanical Gardens, Lady Macquarie's Chair, etc. If you are into history, then you have a lot of sights in the city. Check out "Sydney Living Museums". They are not 'boring' type of museums, but interactive and a real piece of Sydney's history. The Observatory, not far from Circuclar Quay is alo a lovely spot and at night you can join a tour and look through their big telescope (if that's your thing).

Aside from the Landmarks, you can check out some of the best beaches in Australia. Most people know Bondi and the Eastern suburbs beaches, which are great. You can also check out the Northern shore beaches, such as Manly (a lot of people like to take the ferry across from Circular Quay, but can get very crowded on weekends) and Balmoral Beach. There are also some great beaches further North, such as Palm Beach, but best to driver there.

My favourite areas to go are the inner-city suburbs. they have the real flavour of Sydney. It's where you can find the best boutique shopping, trendy cafes and restaurants, cool places to have a drink and just a really Sydney-vibe. You can make your own way around, but best to go with a local.

Regarding food, Sydney has a selection of the best food from around the world. Each suburb of Sydney has one or more specialities, e.g.

*Italian* - The suburbs of Leichardt and Haberfield are the centres of Italian food in Sydney. Leichardt's food and drink scene is largely found around Norton St, stretching from Parramatta Rd to Lilyfield and many authentic Italian restaurants and shops can be found spread throughout Haberfield. One of my favourites is Pasticceria Papa's (145 Ramsay St, 9799 9531). The ricotta cannoli is amazing and their ricotta cheesecake is a must.

*Vietnamese* - Known as Sydney's 'little Saigon', Cabramatta is home to Australia's largest Vietnamese community and as a result, its streets are lined with traditional Vietnamese eateries, Asian grocers, specialty shops and markets. You'll feel like you've suddenly stepped into Vietnam. Pho An (70-72 John St, Shop 10, 9723 2529) is the local favourite for Pho noodle soup.

*Indian* - For great Indian food, you can't go wrong with Harris Park. Wigram St is the main drag of restaurants. When you drive down it at night, you'll think that a festival is going on with the sparkling fairy lights and lit up heritage-listed houses. Not Just Curries (66 Wigram St, 9893 8202) is considered one of the best Harris Park for both food and service.

These are just a few examples of what Sydney has to offer. There is also great Korean food in Strathfield, Portuguese in Petersham, Greek and Vietnamese in Marrickville, Turkish in Auburn and of course Chinese in Haymarket/Chinatown.

If you like, you can see Sydney with a local driver and guide. They's take you and your family around Sydney, like a local friend. It's very affordable (from AU$38/hour). Just check out *toodooloo*.

I hoped that helped. Have a great trip.


----------

